
Ask HN: How do you prepare for a new job? - weakfish
Hey all, I&#x27;m starting my first big boy job a week from Monday (digitally) and don&#x27;t know the first thing about the 9-5 work day. I would like to be as effective and prepared as possible, and to that end wanted to hear some perspectives on how people prepare for new jobs. I will be working as a data analyst intern, FWIW.
======
Etheryte
Get a notepad. Either physical or digital, whichever way you're more
comfortable noting things down. You will interact with a lot of new people and
you'll have to remember who does what, where to get information, etc. A simple
note to track all of that information as it's thrown at you through the day
will do wonders.

As a general guide, ask questions like your life depends on it. As an intern,
no one expects you to know what to do nor how to do it, at least not right off
the bat. It is your duty to make the effort to reach both of those though, and
asking questions is by far the best tool to do that.

When I occasionally interface with interns, questions are my number one
metric. If someone asks a lot of questions and at least some of them are in
the right direction, they're already a keeper in my book. If the intern
doesn't ask any questions I won't know how to help them on either and that's a
bad sign.

Best of luck and don't forget to have fun.

~~~
2rsf
> As a general guide, ask questions like your life depends on it.

Yes and no, questions are important but do try to collect a few questions to
one sitting. In the said notepad collect questions and when you feel it's
right go ahead and ask them.

But before that try to answer some of them yourself, and check whether they
were answered somewhere else.

~~~
sloaken
I disagree, I would prefer you ask, once, verses wasting a bunch of time going
down a rabbit hole.

One of the keys here is ask ONCE, if you need to ask a second time, then you
are wasting my time. Hint: if you need to I recommend asking someone else the
second time, and then do not forget the answer.

------
sloaken
First day is about gathering info, so I would find out:

1) whom do I report to? \- corollary who do I NOT report to? yeah some people
try to inject their needs when they have no authority to.

2) what are the required weekly items: \- meetings, emails, schedules, reports

3) security expectations - badges etc

4) who to contact if you are too ill to come in

5) report times - when are you expected in? How flexible? when is lunch? How
long is lunch? Where is lunch? Do they serve beer? ...

6) how to contact IT help desk

7) where is the emergency exit - yeah I am serious about that

8) how do you record your daily time

9) how do you do your job? Is it routine, or unique projects?

10) expect to be assigned a mentor, make sure you have their contact info - if
possible both their work and personnel.

11) when are you paid? How are you paid? Some jobs require you to have direct
deposit.

12) (day 3 or so) what extra benefits are there - large companies often have
deals with entertainment groups e.g. Disney discount tickets available at such
and such.

13) look for organized clubs at work - this can be a great source of building
a social network to convert that internship into a job - as long as the others
are employees and not just interns.

Like others mentioned, you need a notebook - write quickly as you will get a
LOT of information the first day. That night convert it to a soft document -
review for unclear answers or items to ask about the next day.

Show up early the first day - coat and tie - expect them to laugh and say 'oh
we are not so formal around here, just where business casual'. Still wear a
coat and tie, first impressions are important and you cannot re do the first
impression. And yeah I would think less of you if you did not show up on the
first day in coat and tie, even when the standard is tshirt and jeans.

Bring a book with you, one that makes you look smart for reading it.
Preferably be to chapter 4 or more, anything else looks like a prop. If you
get there too early, which is MUCH better than 5 seconds late, then you can
read your book. Popping open the book when you have down time, which is VERY
common the first week, makes you look industrious, and reaffirms that hiring
you was a smart thing to do.

~~~
gshdg
Most of this advice is exactly what I’d give.

I wouldn’t go as far as jacket and tie on day one, but definitely arrive
dressed a full level more formally than you will most days. Button down and
chinos rather than t-shirt and jeans. Blazer rather than polo shirt. Etc.

------
giantg2
Find out where the knowledge sources are (intranet, share drives, etc). Read
all you can. Do research on the technologies used. This can keep you from
asking questions that are seen as slowing down the team. If you can't find the
answer yourself, then just ask!

